# Royal Pontiac Firebird



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

Unfortunaly the old Fred Cady decals are totaly wrong to do this car. But I was already commited to finishing the model by the time I got the decals off ebay so I forged ahead. I dont have an ET for this car yet. I had some bushing problems the first weekend I took to the track. My foam front tires have not showed up yet for it. Pro Track may not even make those anymore. 








<br>







<br>







<br>


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Nice bird!!*

The decals look good enough to me!! Nice job!!! Super nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice job ! I love Royal Pontiacs. I had a 1968 Royal pontiac GTO She was an animal , no radio , heater delete , no sound deadner or under coating LOL But she could not be beat ! Guy I sold it to in New Jersey still has her !


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm sure, at speed, it'll look like the real deal!

Rich


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Freakin awesome job! Wow! I like it! Have you ran her on the drag strip yet? Just wondering what she will do in the scale 1/4 mile.

Enjoy her! She's a beaut!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Very Kewl Pontiac there man...zooooooooooooooooom baby!

Bob


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Et*

The first weekend I took the car to the track I couldn't post an ET with it, I was having bushing problems but that is fixed now. My dad put pass on it last weekend and it only ran 1.200 flat. This last batch of pro slot motors we got are not very good, even after being blue printed. I do have a spec super stock 16D I could put it and some .500 tires lol


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

wnovess99 said:


> The first weekend I took the car to the track I couldn't post an ET with it, I was having bushing problems but that is fixed now. My dad put pass on it last weekend and it only ran 1.200 flat. This last batch of pro slot motors we got are not very good, even after being blue printed. I do have a spec super stock 16D I could put it and some .500 tires lol


That's not bad timing on starting with a non-blue printed pro slot! Drop the 16D in there or get a Death Star and see what she does! :woohoo:

Have fun!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

The motor has been blue printed....China don't make them like the once did lol I have Parma 508 motors in cars that are heavier that are faster.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking gooood W99, Can you get the stuickers in HO scale??? RM


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> Nice job ! I love Royal Pontiacs. I had a 1968 Royal pontiac GTO She was an animal , no radio , heater delete , no sound deadner or under coating LOL But she could not be beat ! Guy I sold it to in New Jersey still has her !


did you race your bobcat on woodward ave against jimmy addison's silver bullet 67 gtx?


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Im Paul said:


> did you race your bobcat on woodward ave against jimmy addison's silver bullet 67 gtx?


No I raced it in New Jersey at Raceway park in Englishtown. This was in the early eighties


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

thats awesome Scott.i love the history of dealership super cars .mr norms,ace wilsons,bill thomas,fred gibbs chevrolet ect ect,but the ultimate is nickey chevrolet.

i read a book about royal pontiac and how they used to take the factory prototypes and street race them around woodward ave.i wish i grew up in the 60s.that would have been way cool.

i own a 65 chevy nova.i used to race it on the street.now im trying to sell the body.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Paul, my Royal poncho was a 68 GTO. As I said it was radio, heater, sopund deadner,undercoat delete. It had a 428 4bolt maim block installed at the dealership and since it was an original Ram Air II car it then had all of the Ram Air goddies installed and then the whole thing was balanced and blue printed. Backed by a M21 Muncie Rock Crusher 4 speed tranny and a 4:88 Rear ! Other unusual items were bucket seats ,no console! Custom wood wheel, optional cornering lights!! (Yes) Tinted glass(from the air conditioned cars) , power disc brakes and power sterring.Hood tach, factory guages and Rally clock(Why a clock?) Door edge guards, and Rally I wheels. I bought it from the original owner and it was fully documented. He said when I bought it that he thought that Pontiac may have made a mistake with his car because some of the stuff that was on it was not ordered by him and he was not charged for it. She was AMAZING ! I really loved a lot of those special dealer cars but the Royal Pontiacs always put me over the edge because they were created to do one thing and one thing only ! She is still a low mileage car today , currently has a little over 3800, miles on the clock !


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

wow thats awesome.so did you ever street race it or was it just for the strip only? why did you sell it?would you ever buy it back if you had the chance?what did it run on the strip?my nova ran [email protected] motor is a 406 sbc with a stock bottom end and a 300 hp shot of nos.i had the motor redone and never brought it back to the track.it should run in the high 9's.the nova was brought for street racing but it did see a little bit of track time.a couple of weeks ago i took the motor and trans out of the car thinking i had the body sold but the guy was a no show.all this time he was telling me he's not a tire kicker but i guess his "no show" proved him wrong.

its still for sale.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Paul ! Actually I had put it in storage where I lived in new York and when I moved to Pennsylvania decided it might be time to sell it.( STUPID, STUPID, STUPID ! Did I mention I that I was stupid?) He is a friend of mine and probably the only one that I would have sold it to, which is a good thing as He told me if he ever sells it ( like that would ever happen !) I could have it back for what he paid for it, true friend indeed!
Original owner did do some racing with it and it did race on Woodward avenue but then he moved to New Jersey which is where I picked her up. I did some street racing with it for money and then took her to the track. In street trim,pump gas , with cheater slicks ( remember those?) She would turn consistently in the low 11 sec range . Uncork the factory cast iron headers , loosen the belts ,Fresh plugs, she'd hit the tens. Don't ask for MPH ,Your asking me to remember stuff that happened over twenty years ago and I have enough trouble remembering past wake up this morning. I will tell you this, In 1970 Pontiac issued a bulletine offering better motor mounts to Ram Air IV equiped cars because the engines had so much tourque that they would try and spin around in the engine compartment ! This new mount had Chains that were welded right to the block and was bolted to a special block on the frame. The Ram Air II was the early version of this motor and when the original owner of my car found out about this new improved engine mount he had it done to mine. This car was also ordered with the Convertible frame too. All of the time slips, paper work , and window sticker are still with the car and I had them all lamenated some time in the eighties while I still owned it. 
Don't sweat the tire kickers, you'll always have them , someone will buy it I,m sure !


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

*motor city*

I think a lot of people do not realize how dominate Pontiac's were, and still are. Mopars being all big and bad is mostly a fabrication of the car magazines of today. The 2 hour autobiography about Arnie Beswick you can buy on his web site is a must own. I really like 1950's Oldsmobile's and Pontiac's. The doc. has a lot of 8mm footage of his early race cars from the 50's.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

wnovess99 said:


> I think a lot of people do not realize how dominate Pontiac's were, and still are. Mopars being all big and bad is mostly a fabrication of the car magazines of today. The 2 hour autobiography about Arnie Beswick you can buy on his web site is a must own. I really like 1950's Oldsmobile's and Pontiac's. The doc. has a lot of 8mm footage of his early race cars from the 50's.


I would have to agree with you. It's funny but you may remember that Richard Lasseter of the Buick GS club raced against a HEMI powered Mopar in the early eighties because the Mopar club said that the Hemi was king. Richards loaded GS smoked the Hemi ,3 for 3 !! If memory serves , and mine ain't great, it was done again at another time and place and the buick smoked the HEMI two out of three ! Talk about being consistent !:thumbsup:


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

hey scott,thanks for sharing a little bit of history on your royal bobcat.i love hearing old stories about street racing and dealer super cars.i do remember cheater slicks,they still sell them.my uncle had a 67 chevelle with a 427 bbc (possibly a nickey sold motor) and he was telling me he also had to strap the motor down with chains because he kept on breaking the motor mounts.now that some serious horse power you guys had in your cars.when i was a kid i used to go in the backyard at my grandmas house and just look at his chevelle,sit in it and pretend i was racing.20 something years later im on the street with a 10 sec car and i only lost one race.i do believe the guy i was racing was either drunk or high because he swerved into my lane and i had to lift off the gas to save my self from a possible crash.that was the only race i lost though out of the ten years of street racing.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Great thread guys, very enjoyable to read. Seems like a lot more of the dealerships used to be owned and run by car guys, and they prepared stuff directly related to what they sold. Win on Sunday (or Saturday night), sell on Monday isn't really the case any more, but it sure was then!

Wish you would post some pics of the 1:1's!!!!!!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

OK , OK I'll try to post some pics but I am not sure how good these photos will turn out on here. They are 20 + years old and would have to be scanned before I could post them. 
Paul, I know for a fact that The Royal Bobcat I had was never beaten in a race while I owned it. When I was street racing it ,I always tried to figure what the hotest setup was that the other guy had and if I thought that if I could beat him then I would race him. The Key with a GTO was to time it so that when the light turned green of course you were already moving ( HOLESHOT ) But with a Pontiac , and the GTO in particular you were better off not nailing it and just letting it roll off the line a little. Then punching it . No Wheel hop that way and your times would be a lot better too.There was one girl too she had an Olds 442 that was pretty hot and she was a great driver. If memory serves she did her own mechanical work too.
As for the previous owner I know he told me He used to win regularly on Woodward Ave. But I can not recall how he did at the track, sorry. If it works I do have one pic I will post that will blow you away. It was taken at Raceway Park in Englishtown ,New Jersey. There is a car in the far lane and my Goat is in the close one. The photo was taken from the passenger side of my car. We have both just left the line and you can see daylight underneath my front wheels ! Cool picture, I'll see what I can do
This was a fun thread, thanks for the memories everybody!
One more thing If any young people are reading this: PLEASE DO NOT STREET RACE ! What I did back in the day was extremely dangerous and dumb. If I could borrow Doc Brown's De Lorean and go back and smack the crap outta my self for doing that I would. Keep it at the track. We have a local track here and during the summer we can race all day for twenty bucks ! Keep it there its much safer and no innocent bystanders OK? Thanks!


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

Its too late, already have street raced LOL 


Ya know its hard to mark of a 1/4 mile mark with a odometer heh

Some Royal Bobcat GTO pics would be great!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I hear ya wnovess, Now that I'm older and seen a few things happen on the street , it made me realize how stupid we were back then. If you got a track nearby go there, it's so much better for everybody. 
Didn't use an odometer to mark off the 1/4 mile , we actually measured it off.
If you have ever seen a Model Motoring Royal Bobcat GTO? That is what My 68 GTO was painted like but the Blue was a little lighter and had some metallic in it and the white I want to say was almost a pearl kinda , can't really explain that one you have to see it. The Slotcar was a 69GTO


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

scott,

i would love to see them pictures.that would be awesome.i know what your saying about street racing being all dangerous and my itch for street racing come and goes but the fever was back in the late 90s.i would go out every weekend looking for a race.we even brought out a video recorder few a times to film the action.then i discovered Dan Espostio's tyco book and started collecting slot cars.so instead of buying new parts for the car and filling up the nitrous bottle i spent my money at slot car shows and on ebay.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Im Paul said:


> scott,
> 
> i would love to see them pictures.that would be awesome.i know what your saying about street racing being all dangerous and my itch for street racing come and goes but the fever was back in the late 90s.i would go out every weekend looking for a race.we even brought out a video recorder few a times to film the action.then i discovered Dan Espostio's tyco book and started collecting slot cars.so instead of buying new parts for the car and filling up the nitrous bottle i spent my money at slot car shows and on ebay.



Wise choice Paul. Slot car stuff is so much cheaper than 1:1 scale stuff, isn't it? LOL Girlfirend likes it better too. Still messing with the photos:wave:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Back in the early 80's I ran a '70 Nova SS with a 427 big block for a few years. It ruled my streets for a period and everyone came looking for me. One of the only cars I ever lost to was a Royal Bobcat GTO. My friend put money on the race so he had to pay up not me.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

wow a 427!was it a copo car?


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

Awesome disussion guys! ... My father used to race the blue & white royal bobcat on the street for jim wangers back in the day!.. he also raced the 68 black firebird on the street for royal pontiac as well. small world! :thumbsup:


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

frank did you read Jim Wangers book?it tells allot about what did they with the pontiacs,the prototypes,the races,ban adds and so on.its a really great book for those that are into pontiacs and want to know the history of the gto.i brought it to read the street racing stories


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

lol, I've heard most of the crazy stories all first hand from my father & wangers himself.... Would have been an awesome time to be into hotrods!!!..I hear its a good book tho!.. I belive my fathers name is in there a few times. his name is Frank Ulbrik as well.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow Cool Stories guys ! I've always thought that he was the real father of the GTO while DeLorean was the Favorite Uncle


----------

